# Elf's Bunny Blog



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

This is to be the blog of Elf bunny. She was born in lateNovember of the year 2001. Some pet store owners thought it was a good idea to take that imp of a 4 week old infant bunny and sell her as a "dwarf" rabbit. Elf's Mommy, Minda, has a wonderful family, who knew she really wanted a rabbit of her very own. So, on Christmas Eve, our own little "Elf" came home. 

Through years of being on this message board, we have learned a lot about our Elf. She is a Palomino rabbit, not a dwarf. Pals are raised mainly as meat rabbits, so she's a nice sized rabbit. Not as big as a Flemish Giant, but still a healthy size when compared with a standard rabbit. She has the most laid back temperment I've ever had with a rabbit, although all of my rabbits have been sweethearts. 

We live in Florida, and Elf loves to go outside on her leash. She is in a palace of a cage built with NIC cubes. We visit the park. She loves her porch to hop about. 

Elf shares her home with my two children, my husband, a 4 year old boxer and myself. 






It was really difficult to pick out photos today. Forgive me for the overload, but she is just such a cutie and a ham! I'm in a wheelchair right now, so every time I go by her cage I give her a treat or some pets. When I came up to her cage this time with the camera, I didn't give her anything right away. She has this incredulous look in most of the photos because she just doesn't understand why I'm standing right there and not doling out affection or food.




[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Boxer brother, Kirby, giving some love.[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center][/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]I swear she looks like a chinchilla in this photo! hehe[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Raisin? NOW, Woman![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]MY Pet Taxi![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Staring Contest[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]Love those bunny lips![/align]



[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Elf's Former Bunny Blog[/align]


----------



## pinksalamander (May 26, 2008)

I have to say that is my 'dream' bunny. Just the kind i've always thought look extra 'rabbitish'  Like a real rabbit.


----------



## Spring (May 26, 2008)

I just love Elf.. I never knew she was sold as a dwarf LOL! What a surprise it must have been once she was fully matured! Aww!

Such a kissable nosey!

:inlove:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

pink, hubby had actually picked out a black lop, but my son thought this rabbit was muchmore what mommy wanted. He was right. She's perfect. 

Spring, yes, hubby told me I was feeding her too much. hehe The best part of it is, she loves to have her nose kissed! She stays perfectly still, eyes closed and lets you kiss on her. Such a sweetheart!


----------



## trailsend (May 26, 2008)

Oh my! What GREAT pictures!! I just loved them! Your Boxer is gorgeous - just lovely. And Elf is adorable - I love the picture with her mouth on the cage - soooo cute. I'm so excited about your blog! :biggrin2:I hope you are O.K.. too. :hug:


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 26, 2008)

Trailsend, Thank you!!! I wish I could support a crew like yours! I'm actually in quite a bit of pain tonight, but I really pushed myself too hard this weekend...sigh...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (May 27, 2008)

:inlove::inlove::inlove:

I love Elf so much - she is just SO stunningly beautiful!


Please give her a big kiss from me!:big kiss:


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 27, 2008)

ELF-ie!! you're sooo cute!!

you know, when i saw that pic of her biting on her cage-bars, i wanted to comment on how she looked like a chinchilla.. but then i scrolled further down and saw that you had beaten me to it :biggrin2: i love that pic! her mouth & ears & feet are so cute there! and the way she angles her bum to the side, lol, too sexy!!

oh, and Buttons looks a little like Elf, esp their colouring!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 27, 2008)

She does look like a chinchilla in that one photo! 

Tony gives me that look of confusion as to why he's not getting something edible if I am looking at him. LOL! 

She is adorable and the minute I saw her I knew I'd have a palomino one day.... that's who I thought of when I got Tony..... They showed me this adorable bunny and I said "OMG it's a pal? it looks like Elf!" and my kids looked at me like "Who?" LOL!


----------



## Jenk (May 27, 2008)

Is she ever _cute_! I don't know much about Palomino buns, apart from their general size. She is gorgeous and so sweet-looking!  I especially love the "chinchilla" and "bunny lips" photos. 

Jenk


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

Kisses given!!! 

I don't know how I'd ever get along without her. I love her color, too! I highly recommend Palomino rabbits.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 27, 2008)

:inlove: Elf is such a gorgeous rabbit!! Who could resist giving kisses to that adorable nose?


----------



## Haley (May 27, 2008)

Yay! An Elf update!

She is such a beautiful (and photogenic rabbit). I love the photos of her pressed up against her pen!


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

Those are hysterical - but I think you need to edit the one with caption that currently reads "Raisin please" to "RAISIN - NOW Woman!" He does look slightly peeved in that photo - an almost "disapproving" photo!! Cute family you have - and you should try to take it easy w/a good bunny cuddle...


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 27, 2008)

caption adjusted


----------



## juliew19673 (May 27, 2008)

:blueribbon: LOL you are too funny as is Elf!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 27, 2008)

YAY!!! I am so happy to have Elf updates (sorry, but you will have to throw yourself down steps more often - jk )

I have always loved Elf - for newer members, Elf is just the most Family Friendly bun I think there is . Like Bo, she is the reason I one day want a Pal (as well as Bub and now Tony). She is not only beautiful, but has such a wonderful nature (and the most magnificent dewlap )

Thanks for updating, and hope you heal quickly - no more over doing it, OK!

Jan


----------



## polly (May 28, 2008)

Ouch you need to take it easy and just concentrate on giving us more piccies :biggrin2:

She is very adorable i love the chinchilla stance too what a gorgeous girl


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2008)

Much to her dismay, Elf is often the subject of my photos when I play a game online named "Photohunt." A topic is given and 20 minutes is allowed to go shoot a photo addressing the topic. You upload the photo and post it at the end of the 20 minutes. It is judged against other photos addressing the same topic. 

Today the topic was "alert." I knew those bunny ears were a good bet to win, so I went and took some photos of Elf. She didn't win (she's not happy about that), but I thought I would share the photos from that 20 minutes with you. 






So, how do you make a rabbit "alert?" Well, show her a raisin, of course! 










However, I didn't GIVE her the raisin. I only showed it to her. She showed her disapproval by picking up her toy ball and throwing it at me.






Bunny slave corrected!






She also had to show her disapproval of the dog getting involved. No raisins for Kirby!






Extremely insistent that the raisins needed to keep coming!






I asked my daughter to retrieve the ball to put it back in her cage. She put it in Elf's Pet Taxi. Elf was quick to show us how much she disapproved of THAT!






























How can you mistake the put out look in these photos???


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, look at Elf's sweet little face. How could cruel mommy not give her a raisin??? 

She sure didn't want that ball in her pet taxi, did she? Elf knows her own mind, y'know .

Jan


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 6, 2008)

Elf really has quite the expressive facial features.. Either that or its Elf's addicition to raisins that causes the anxiety and desperation.. LOL.. andKirby looks so concerned in the photo..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it's the breed. Tony is like that. He will look at us and I can almost see what he's thinking! He was looking at me over the back of the sofa tonight and I could see he was wanting me to say hi! and once I did, he turned around and laid by Lexi.

I love Elf. She's so precious! Tony has that same toy!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it might be the breed, as well. Or maybe we are just all so in tune to our rabbits at this point that we can read their minds  hehe


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't have any photos today. I'm hoping to get the porch cleaned up enough (with my daughter's help) to take her out there today or tomorrow. 

I just wanted to mention how lucky I feel to be a bunny owner. Yesterday, I took Elf out of her cage to clip her nails. She was put in the bunny burrito and lay on her back on my desk. I clipped all of her nails and then she just lay back in her trance letting me pet her belly for it had to be about 30 minutes. She was happy and relaxed. 

I did check her ears and it looks like she might have some mites. Just mentioning it to my husband had him immediately searching online for what we could give her to help. I was surprised. He isn't a huge rabbit lover. I knew what to give her because of this forum, but the fact that he was doing such a diligent search really impressed me so I let him go for it.  

I've never seen my husband interested in her like that before. I am just posting because I don't want to forget it.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

It's been much too long for photos. Ok, maybe not, but in my opinion anyway. Today I have been working on cleaning. I'm so glad I have more weeks left in my Summer Break, because my house is going to take SERIOUS work to get back in order before the school year begins. I need to invest in lots of garbage bags. Anyway...It's been a while since I let Elf get out of her cage to really hop around. I'm the only one who can pick her up safely, so she has been rather confined during my stint in the wheelchair. Now that I can put 100% of my weight on my foot, I feel like I can let her out again more often.

Well, BOY does she NEED IT! I took photos today and can see just how little exercise (and how MANY treats she's been getting!). Mom's guilt of not letting her out enough has led to a tubby Elf. We'll be working on that over the next few months, to make sure she's healthy and happy (ok, grouchy because she won't get as many treats...but healthy anyway). Here are the photos:












Elf always checks out her boundaries when she comes out. 

She's a bit confused because furniture had to be moved all over the place

to accomodate the wheelchair.











Kirby was asked to stay on his cushion during Elf's playtime.

He wasn't thrilled about it, but it's been a few months since

she was out and about, and I wanted to be careful.  He did fine.






Elf pays him little mind anyway.






We recently purchased Rock Band, so Elf is a bit peeved

that there's this big new THING in her living room!
















She hid under the china cabinet for a little while. Poking her nose out to 

say hello now and then.











She came up to get pets now and then, and this photo really shows that tubby tummy! :shock:






Between Kirby's ears. 

Click on the picture below to seea slideshow of the tubby bun 

going back into her cage. 

I didn't know if she could get back into the cage or not, but she made it!


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww she's not fat she's just big boned! 

Shes such a beautiful girl..and so brave with that big doggie around :shock: Is Kirby friendly towards her? He's a really handsome boy.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Kirby is scared of her. She'll come bump him and he'll look at me with fear in his eyes, like, "What do I do, Mom????? What do I do????"


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 1, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Kirby is scared of her. She'll come bump him and he'll look at me with fear in his eyes, like, "What do I do, Mom????? What do I do????"




LOL! A dog scared of a bunny, I've never heard of that before, that's great! :laugh:


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 1, 2008)

I love Elfs blog! The little banners you made for your posts are so pretty, what a great idea.

Elf is gorgeous, her dewlap is so teeny and delicate and lady-like. I love her fur, what is her colouring called? Fawn?

More Elf pictures please :biggrin2:!

Michelle


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I love Elfs blog! The little banners you made for your posts are so pretty, what a great idea.
> 
> Elf is gorgeous, her dewlap is so teeny and delicate and lady-like. I love her fur, what is her colouring called? Fawn?
> 
> ...



The banners were actually an idea I got from Fran (pinksalamander--Lottie and Archie's bunny slave). She has them on her blog and I thought they were adorable, too!

From the bunny breed area, I believe Elf is a golden: The golden is a fawn rabbit with white/light agouti markings (eye circles, jowls, nose lacing, belly, under tail and inside legs). The golden has brown eyes.

I'll ask Elf if she's up for some pictures tomorrow.  She's in a spunky mood tonight rearranging her palace. LOL


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 1, 2008)

How interesting! We call that fawn here, as fawn is in the agouti colour family.


Just a correction, you wont be asking Elf if she's up for any pictures, you'll be TELLING her she is lol! She's so lovely :hearts.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 6, 2008)

In my attempts to get the portly Elf some more exercise, I took her out again this morning. She was rattling around in her cage a lot, so I figured it was a good time to let her hop about. Of course, she spent a great deal of the time chilling out on the tiles in front of the fireplace behind her cage (not much need for a fireplace in Florida in Summer...or even Winter, for that matter). So I didn't get that many photos. I will be letting her back out again shortly, so maybe she will provide me with a few more "Kodak moments."

















The dog, hiding out right next to me...away from the big scary bunny!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 6, 2008)

Elf is *not* portly - she just knows that so many want her that she has to make herself bigger so there's more to go around!

I have to laugh that Kirby is scared of her - I mean, scared of sweet, gentle Elf! 

How are you getting on with the boot, btw? SInce you mentioned you had one, I have seen literally dozens around here wearing them :shock:. Must be the new 'fashion'

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 5, 2008)

Jan, I am now in an ankle brace (as of yesterday). It feels weird, because it's not big and bulky like the boot. 

I was cleaning cage and clipping nails today, and got Elf out for some desk snuggle time. It's something we've done since I got her. We spend some time snuggling at my desk. She climbs into my arms and rests her head on my shoulder, or just chills out on the desk itself. I couldn't decide which photo to post so here's a slideshow of a whole bunch of them. 






Click the photo to see it orHERE for a full size version.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Aug 5, 2008)

Tony is in love with Elf!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Tony is in love with Elf!


So am I !

There is just something so lovely about Elf - I've always thought so. Such a personable bunny . Really lovely photos!

Jan


----------



## Haley (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful slideshow! I just love Elf. Her eyes are so doe-like!


----------



## delusional (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't see the slideshow. Is the slideshow broke? 

ETA: nevermind.. I think photobucket just spaced on me for a minute... or maybe it's just me computer. 

I love Elf - such a gorgeous girl! :hearts:


----------



## ADEE (Oct 4, 2008)

she is sooooo cute!! I love your boxer too btw


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know how I've missed this blog - but Elf is GORGEOUS...she truly is. She looks so happy and content and...spoiled perhaps?

I will definitely be keeping an eye on this for more pictures...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 4, 2008)

[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Copied post from the main forum:[/align]
[align=center]I wanted to get Elf out and moving around, but all she wanted to do was sunbathe (and try to take her harness off)...ah well!

[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]and a couple dog/boy photos [/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 5, 2008)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Well, I couldn't find the NIC Cubes today, but still wanted to take some time to spend with my darling Elf. We went out on the porch this afternoon. I read my math curriculum...and Elf...well...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]When we first got outside, she basically wanted to stay right by the door. Of course she had to clean herself and smooth her fur. All that picking up stuff ruffles her feathers.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The Sun! The Sun! My Eyes! My Eyes![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I put up an umbrella for some shade. It had to be marked, of course![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She was pretty lethargic while it was still in the heat of the afternoon. She became more active once the sun was going down, but no binkies today. I really want to get the NIC Cubes to see how much she enjoys the grass.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]More Marking[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]Pumpkin I bought in preparation for the Photo Phile contest.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I HEAR you Mommy![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]You need me?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Yes, Mother...[/align]
[align=center]Then for a while, I just lay there reading. Elf came over and licked my arm a bit. She lay down against me. She bumped me or put her head under my hand to make sure I was petting her. There are so many reasons I love this rabbit. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Ear Washing:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Step One: Bend the Ear[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Step Two: Hold the Ear[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Step Three: Clean the Ear[/align]
[align=center]And then of course, I had to give Kirby his time out on the porch, as well. He joined me as I cleaned up.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

ELf ( and kirby ) is now on my bunny/dog napping list =] :bbiggrin2:

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## swanlake (Oct 5, 2008)

elf is adorable! I love it when the buns bring their ear down to clean it! it makes me laugh because they can barely hold on to it. good job for catching that on film!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 5, 2008)

When Kirby suddenly disappears...don't look for him here....nope...not at all..

After all...why would I drive all the way from SW Texas to your place to steal him?

:biggrin2:

Seriously - I'd love Elf - but I ADORE Kirby....


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 5, 2008)

No she wont be at peg's house she'll be at MINE!

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 5, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote*


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



*Mommy, I can haz lop-eerz?*

This HAS to go to LOLbunnies!!! I love it!


:inlove:
Elf is just sooo beautiful- my boyfriend Steve just said he wants her as well- he thinks her dewlap is adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 5, 2008)

:inlove:

Y'know, I think Elf has the best dewlap - ever!! You could just lose yourself snuggling into it 

Is Kirby a Boxer? He has such an elegant look to him - even if he is scared of Elf 

Jan


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 6, 2008)

Tony makes this EXACT expression sometimes! That's so funny!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 10, 2008)

[align=center]It's an old one, but I just couldn't resist. I came across it as I was browsing through Elf photos today.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Elf says, "I OWN this boy!"[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2008)

I stayed home today. I needed to get x-rays on my leg and I wanted to get some grading done. I spent part of the afternoon on the porch with Elf, grading some papers. I brought her basket out. It's not something she uses all the time, it usually holds her toys. She doesn't show much interest in it generally. It's all natural, so she can chew on it if she wants to...she just doesn't choose to. This time, there were a few raisins left in the bottom, so she was a bit interested in the basket. Sorry for the photo overload!!! I couldn't resist.

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Ooooo, what's in here, Mommy?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I claim this basket, in the name of ELF![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]yummy! Raisins![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I love her fur![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]It was just so good that she had to climb all the way into the basket.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]What?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]nom nom nom[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]busy chewing...she's so polite, chewing with her mouth closed[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]did I drop any out here?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]what about on this side of the basket?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Really! Only 4 raisins???? I've been gipped![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Done with the basket.[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2008)

[align=center]I had just been browsing the photo phile for bunny tongues, when Elf presented the perfect opportunity for her own examples. Now I just have to choose which one to put in the photo phile thread. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]The condensation on Mommy's Diet Coke can is soooo good! Can I Mom? Do you mind?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]lick lick lick[/align]




[align=center]considering the odd metal taste[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]pushing the can[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]licking the can[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]hey, Mom?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]This doesn't taste like water to me![/align]
[align=center](hehe, she did get a drop of Diet Coke. She was completely unimpressed and hopped away from the can.)[/align]


----------



## myheart (Oct 20, 2008)

I NEED an Elf in a basket for my very own!!!! Sometimes her eyes are soooo expressive and soulful. I am so in love with her.... {{Squiiiiish}}

:inlove:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 21, 2008)

Elf looks so adorable in the basket - seems she is determined to get that last raisin .

And lookee at the Elfie tongue :inlove:





I hope you weren't hinting at her weight with the *Diet* coke :X

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, actually, although she's still pretty poofy, she has lost quite a bit of the weight since I posted that she needed to do so. I've made a concentrated effort to get her out and running around more and have very closely monitored her treats. And to her credit, she hasn't given me the butt even once!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]OK, time for an Elf photo escapade. I'm going to post the photos in several posts, so they are split up a bit.[/align]
[align=center]In this post, you will see that Elf comes out to the porch in her pet taxi.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She is less than impressed with the great outdoors.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]It was windy outside today, and it just smelled funny! [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Like a swimmer at the lake, Elf stretched out her paw several times to "test the water" and then withdrew it because it was not to her liking![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I even got the butt several times for disturbing her indoor relaxing time[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]When quite suddenly, the wind blew a beach ball in her direction![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]and then...the ball got CLOSER!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]She was so amazed that it could move on its own![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]MOM! What is the meaning of this???[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I disapprove of beach balls that move on their own.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]so I must leave the pet taxi[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]and make sure that rogue ball didn't hurt it![/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]On to the new toy!!![/align]
[align=center]I bought this little hut...well, really, it looked big in the store. It said it was for rabbits and guinea pigs. Now I should have known that Elf is bigger than your average rabbit, but I hoped that she would be able to play with it anyway. The entire thing is edible. [/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Checking out the hut[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]sniffing the hay[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]smelling the hut[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]can I fit???[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]should I taste?[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]lick lick[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I disapprove of the sun shining on my new toy![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]I seriously disapprove![/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]Ohhhhh, Mommy brought the basket out! That means CRAISINS!!!![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]The toy came in the box. She loved the box. So, I thought that would be a great extra toy...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]and then she peed in it...[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]Elf's other new toy...the grass tube![/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

[align=center]random, cute bunny/dog photos[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]disapproval[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I kept this one bigger because I thought the shut eyes were too cute![/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]dainty Kirby[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]my hut![/align]
[align=center][/align]


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

Elf's ears are so endearing  Looks like she's pleased with that new tube.
Your boxer is simply stunning!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank youuuu!


----------



## myheart (Nov 15, 2008)

Poor Kirby has the look on his face like, "Hey, all of these toys belong to that rabbit!!! Where are my toys!!!" Too funny!!! Poor guy can't walk around with bumping in to bunny-stuff.

Theyare so pretty!!! Kirby is officially on my nabbing-list along with Elf! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome pics, Minda. I don't know which I enjoy more onder:. I love your descriptions with the beach ball - the look on Elf's face is priceless .

And Myheart has a point about Kirby looking at all the toys - like, "Where are Mine?" .
Looks like he is standing guard over Elf in this one (but we all know Elf is guarding him, really 





Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

Massive dog!

:shock:


----------

